# Dog vomiting after de worming



## airmax (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am after a bit of reassurance,

My dog Red has been losing alot of fur recently, the vet did a blood test and said he had some indicators of maybe having worms, he gave us a dewormer.

I managed to lose this dewormer so bought an over the counter one today. I gave it to red about 4pm, he had diarrhea on his walk about 9pm and he has now vomitted 3 times.

The first time was really quite thick and lots of white matter (maybe worms?) the second time it was more like a sandy liquid and now he has just vomitted a liquid type stuff, but hardly any of it at all.

Its mainly his dinner in his vomit but i am just worried that its not normal?

He has lots of water with rehydration powder in it.

Tomorrow i will give him a small amount of rice for breakfast and thats it.

I am working and he is going with his dog walker, i hope he will be ok left alone for a few hours before she takes him.

Thanks


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear Red is poorly.

If he continues to not be himself throughout the night- I really would call the vet for some assistance.

Which de wormer did you buy and use as most over the counter/if not all of them seem to be pretty awful!? 

Hope things improve x


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

My dog can't take one product from the vet as he will vomit until there is nothing left and still retches for ages. If your dog had worms I imagine he would throw them up, but I could be wrong. If he is still ill tomorrow ring the vet. What you got over the counter may not have been strong enough to clear them completely.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

airmax said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am after a bit of reassurance,
> 
> ...


Ive had a couple of dogs over the years that vomitted after having drontal plus, but were OK with other wormers but from what I can remember although they vomitted maybe once or twice otherwise they were fine.

Often if they have a bad worm load the dead and dying worms will be excreted in the feceas the next day and for a couple of toilets after.

It could well be the wormer didnt agree with him, certain breeds like collies and other herding breeds or some of them can not have certain wormers and other drugs, and you also have to be careful of dosage to weight ratio with a lot of wormers. If he seems OK in himself alert, lively interested in his surroundings, no sign of stretching and back arching that can indicate pain especially addominal then likely he will be OK once the wormers out of the system and his stomach settles.

If it persists though, and especially if he becomes lethargic, depressed looking, uninterested in his surroundings, or signs of pain as mentioned above,
any signs of blood in the vomit or faeces, or any unsettled odd behaviour out of character then I would consult the vet.

Has there been any other symptoms or changes in his general condition/health apart from the hair loss or does he scratch like mad?


----------



## airmax (Nov 22, 2012)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Ive had a couple of dogs over the years that vomitted after having drontal plus, but were OK with other wormers but from what I can remember although they vomitted maybe once or twice otherwise they were fine.
> 
> Often if they have a bad worm load the dead and dying worms will be excreted in the feceas the next day and for a couple of toilets after.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. His only other symptom has been loose stools/diarrhoea on
And off for the last few weeks. There was blood in his diarrhoea once but I kept
And eye and it never returned. I think he had a bad infestation as he puked out
Loads and there was more in his stools.
He seemed himself this morning so I am less worried than last night. He scratches himself but not often.
If he vomits again tonight I will phone the vet, I will also never
Use over the counter wormer again. Previous workers from the vet didn have
This effect.

Thanks again


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

airmax said:


> Thanks for the reply. His only other symptom has been loose stools/diarrhoea on
> And off for the last few weeks. There was blood in his diarrhoea once but I kept
> And eye and it never returned. I think he had a bad infestation as he puked out
> Loads and there was more in his stools.
> ...


A bad worm load can cause vomitting and diarrheoa especially in pups and often it does affect the coat/condition too.

If he is both vomitting them up and passing them out then it sounds like the wormer has at least killed them. Not all wormers kill all the life stages though and if any life stages remain they will become adults and start the whole process again. If they looked like cooked spaghetti then they were likely roundworms. Round worms are usually got from Mum if she is infected and pass over the placenta and as larvae in the milk. They are also passed out too as eggs in the faeces of infected dogs, as they have a hard shell they can exisit in the environment for long periods and a dog or pup can infect themselves by sniffing up or ingesting the eggs.

Tape worms are usually flatter and segmented. These are picked up by eating infected animals like rabbits mice etc. Unlike roundworm they need an intermediate host, and dont affect the dog directly its only if a dog eats the intermediate host that they usually become infected.

I would speak to your vet about a worming programme and make sure he is done regularly so that all the life stages are eradicated completely.

Glad now he has gotten rid of them he seems better today at least.


----------



## airmax (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks so much.

He is alot better tonight, i gave him a small meal of rice and a little kibble. I will speak to the vet and get more of their prescribed wormer i dont want last night happening again!

Is there a risk of 'over treating' a dog for worms? Do i need to wait before worming him again?

There were some that looked like cooked spaghetti, some were like dark coloured spaghetti (blood filled>?) and there was alot of white matter that looked almost like chewed up rice/paper. 

Quite disgusting i know!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

airmax said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> He is alot better tonight, i gave him a small meal of rice and a little kibble. I will speak to the vet and get more of their prescribed wormer i dont want last night happening again!
> 
> ...


Usually the reccomendations for pups regarding worming is start when they are 2 weeks old although some breeders wait a little later until they start weaning, then every 2/3 weeks until they are 12 weeks old, then monthly up to 6 months and then from 6 months old every 3/4 months like adults.

Depending on the wormer you are using instructions may vary slightly.

It is vile isnt it, I had a pup like that who I was told had a proper worming programme. He swallowed a sock and I had to rush him to the vets for an injection to make him sick it up and up with the sock came live worms, and then I wormed him the next day (couldnt that evening in case he was sick again) and they were coming out dead and dying in his faeces the next day.

Glad he is better tonight, probably feels it too now he has got rid of the vile worm load.


----------



## Anna B (Nov 27, 2014)

I have a 5 month old puppy. I gave him deworming tablet as prescribed by the vet- wormtrap. He was fine yesterday. Today morning he puked some white liquid that looked like cough. After coming back from his walk he vomited a lot of yellow liquid. He passed stool which was smelly and had some white cough like something. He has refused food of any kind. He is very low and its not like my boy. He again vomited some time back. I'm scared now. What do you think?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Anna B said:


> I have a 5 month old puppy. I gave him deworming tablet as prescribed by the vet- wormtrap. He was fine yesterday. Today morning he puked some white liquid that looked like cough. After coming back from his walk he vomited a lot of yellow liquid. He passed stool which was smelly and had some white cough like something. He has refused food of any kind. He is very low and its not like my boy. He again vomited some time back. I'm scared now. What do you think?


I would ring the vet and discuss your concerns. How long has he not eaten for?
The whole of today?


----------

